# Woouldn't it be nice, diving at Lake Malawi



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Found this on another fish site, thought I would share it, Pretty cool fish they is.....


http://home.cogeco.ca/~ductapediver/Larry Johnson,Lake Malawi Safari pics.htm


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Wowww....thats so neat. I love those sand nests lol.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

now thats cool! it would be a dream come true, thats for sure!


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

that would be so much fun! i wanna go now


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

So I hope its sold out because you bought us all tickets.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, that is so cool. Thanks for sharing, Mr Aquarium!
That Protomelas fenestratus from 2003 was awesome.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Would be a great experience I'm sure. Even more so for a Malawi nut like myself. ;-) 

They call those "sand nests" bowers. There are species from both Malawi and Tanganyika that do that.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow! That would be so amazing!! Thank's for sharing :-D I definatly would love to go.


----------

